# How to build a chicken carrying crate?



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

My Mom wants something to carry a few silkie batams to the TSC trade day. I thought I would build her something for her birthday. What would you suggest? wood frame with wire? or the old style of all wooden slats? Do you have to worry about the toes or heads stitcking out the wire and getting hurt? Would you put a solid bottom? I'm thinking about poop falling through in the car. Ideas please???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd use a solid bottom with at least 3 inch sides to hold a few pine shavings, and probably 1/2 X 1 wire for the sides and top.

You'll probably come out just as cheap to buy a "rabbit cage" at TSC, and it will already have a plastic pan in the bottom


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I want it to be a nice one, decorative, for future use. She goes to about every one they have, using cardboard boxes and such. I just thought it would make a nice gift. Something with handles on the ends and lite weight so it will be easy for her to lift. I was thinking about 2ft by 1ft, just enough to carry 2 or 3 bantams. 

She's in her 70s and I've run out of gift ideas for her. She'd probably scream if I show up with another blouse!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You could do a very nice looking chicken wire and wood frame, with a folded up cardboard bottom which is removable. Would make it easy on their feet, easy to clean, and easy to see the birds. simple wooden frame with the top hinged on one side, and a wooden 2x2 on each side at the top for carrying screwed on. (the top of the box, not the hinged top.

If you build it around a cardboard box as the "mold", you'd be able to cut out the bottom of the box for the bottom of your cage. 

The other thing you could do is to simply take a cardboard box the right size, and cover it in either fabric (spray adhesive) or with contact paper. cut holes in the sides so that the birds can breathe easily. Attach a pair of handles around it...so that it carries like a handbag.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I recommend an approiate sized plastic dog/cat airline shipping kennel. Not overly expensive, solid bottom, with a grille door in front and ventilation openings higher up on the sides, most have a handle and are sturdy but light and handy to carry. They are easy to wash out and sanitize after each use and with just a little care will last a long time. 

If you are carrying birds in a car one of these with an old towel over it cuts down on the draft, helps to keep the litter and odor contained, and the darkened environment helps to keep birds calm, less flopping and flapping scattering litter about. And there will be less pecking and fighting, nothing like arriving at a swap or sale with a bunch of scalped and bloody birds. 

We have used them for years several and have different sizes; they are the best thing we have found for carrying birds and small critters. We have carried everything from adult Macaws to newly hatched Guinea chicks in them.

Most of ours were bought at flea markets, yard sales, swaps, goodwill stores, and such places. If we find a good one that&#8217;s worth the money we buy it and scrub it thoroughly with an anti-bacterial soap and rinse with bleach water solution when we get it home.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have used a cat carrying plastic cage....when I sell or give away a chicken, I usually put it in one of these, they can take it home and have always had the cage returned around here....You can use one of those hook type bird feeders on the front of the cage for water or feed and they can easily peck it through the cage door.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Good ideas, I like the box mold concept. I sell avon so I have lots of large boxes for "liners".
Someone sent me a link to an antique chicken crate, I like the slats look, maybe with a wire top for veiwing and the cardboard bottom liner.
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/stuffyouneed/items/Old_Antique_Primitive_Wooden_Chicken_Coop_Carrier_with_Lid


----------



## TractorNut (Feb 22, 2010)

I just made a wooden box and drilled some wholes on two sides. All solid crate with hinged lid. Could make it outta pine and paint it to make it more fancier.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I like that crate! I'd make the bottom solid. Luaun plywood underlayment would make a nice, lightweight top and bottom. You can get 1x1 lumber or dowel rods, drill holes and use all thread to keep it together. Maybe put a piece of vinyl flooring over the plywood bottom so it is easily cleaned. Some hay in the bottom would absorb droppings some and make traction better for the birds.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

I use rabbit carriers for my chickens, one vendor sells them with pvc coated wire, like this one-

http://www.pointerhillcagesandpetsu...y.JPG?osCsid=7615af02e38e404562dc796a1819e676

I've seen them in many colors, and they have solid dividers and can come in smaller sizes. Might be easy and light for an older lady to carry. I also have this totally cool wooden carrier, looks like a little house. Its about 2 and a half feet long, solid wood bottom and half way up then slats on the peaked roof. Its divided in two, with a small door on each end of the carrier. Bit heavy but very neat!


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

This would be pretty. But I don't think I could build it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I like that one too. It is made of dowel rods and luaun and looks like 1x1s and the bottom is a 1x board. You'd only need to do a few straight cuts. You would need a drill. It would be easier with a drill press though.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

While searching around I found this thread, it has some good info and a link to plans for one with slats.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=293004


----------

